# KALENDER



## Eugen (21. Nov. 2008)

*@ ALL

in 3400 Minuten ist Bestellschluß für den Forumskalender !!*


----------



## Joachim (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: KALENDER*

Auch hier noch mal der Hinweis/Bitte:  schreibt in das Überweisungsformular bitte unbedingt eure Bestellnummer! Ich finds nicht so "nett" wenn man raten muss anhand Anzahl und überwiesenem Geld...  

Für die "auf den letzten Drücker-Besteller": Ihr solltet die Überweisung am Tag der Bestellung noch abschicken, da wir durch die verlängerte Bestellzeit sonst zu weit in den Dezember kommen!


----------



## Eugen (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: KALENDER*

In einer Viertelstunde sind es 

*nur noch 500 min*

bis Bestellschluss.  !!!!!


----------



## Annett (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: KALENDER*

Mensch Eugen, 

nun nerv doch die Leute nicht so.   

Ich denke, nach unserer Massenmail ist es (bis auf die ganz neuen User) allen bekannt und wer bestellen wollte, der hat auch bestellt oder sich bei Problemen an Joachim gewandt. 


Beste Grüße an alle und noch einen schönen Sonntag,

Annett


----------



## Clovere (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: KALENDER*

ich hab keine Spam von hier bekommen  

Elmar


----------



## Annett (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: KALENDER*

Moin Elmar.

Stimmt, wer www.hobby-gartenteich.de nicht auf die "Weiße Liste" seines Postfaches gesetzt hat, muss uns leider aus dem Spamfilter fischen. 
Kann man nicht viel machen......


----------

